
Ask HN: Who used tech to enjoy their wedding more? - reggiepret
Could be planning phase (project management)
or information (static website)
or invites (dynamic website)
or gifts (wedding registry&#x2F;stripe)
or any other wonderful ways that tech could help out on the wedding day itself :-D
======
thiagooffm
Maybe how about just enjoying the good time with your partner and family?

I've got married almost 3 years ago and didn't do anything apart from getting
a company to do my party. No fb groups or anything, no regrets, it was
perfect.

We also wrote a lot of stuff offline and talked about how we wanted it, but
all the planning software and so on that exists makes me think that people are
doing a lot of useless stuff.

We didn't even film it, had a photo session where like 2-3 pictures in the end
we cared about. There's a lot of bullshit in the industry and it all makes it
either more expensive or less special.

My mother and father filmed it, I believe that they've watched it like twice
and whenever they tried to show me I just slept, it's boring as fuck and it's
only very emotional, nice and cool when you are actually in the moment, at the
time, with yourself. All the rest is just bullshit, it's about showing people
on fb that you are married and so on, which is something I don't feel so
comfortable to share because it's very personal.

I bet couples and people are different, but if I had to bikeshed even the
color of the plants on the table or my wife did, it probably meant that we
don't like each other that much. We just enjoyed the time and had a very nice
moment together, from when we decided to marry, to the party and after.

Now as I'm getting older, I'm having my younger friends getting married and
asking me this kind of stuff, but when I really dig them, some of them are
getting married just so they don't split up... really... dunno. Hard to say.

------
hbcondo714
I should have asked this question on HN b/c I just got married 2 weeks ago! We
hired a wedding planner but my wife and I used the following "tech":

\- [https://www.greenvelope.com](https://www.greenvelope.com) \- we wanted to
get the word out fast so we used electronic save the dates and wedding
invitations

\- PayPal - different vendors accepted different payment methods so we used
PayPal to manage most of it

\- Google Spreadsheets - we listed out table seating, meal options, gifts and
more and shared with our wedding planner and other family members

\- [https://soundwaveprosdj.com](https://soundwaveprosdj.com) \- this is our
DJ's site which allowed us to find and select specific songs. For example, I
selected a string quartet version of Guns and Roses Sweet Child of Mine when
walking down the isle

\- Yelp - that's how we found our wedding planner and my tuxedo shop

\- YouTube - we live-streamed our wedding ceremony:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6p9OA33E8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6p9OA33E8M)

\- Marriott - we did a wedding room block at the Marriott but in order for
guests to book a room online, they sent us a link where the dates and pricing
were exposed in plain-text as query string parameters. Sure enough if you
changed one of these param values, the web page would show it!

------
ecesena
Yes, there's a ton to be done in this space. To my understanding it's almost
exclusively owned by theknot on the planning and zola/similar on registry.
Both are pretty poor quality imo, but they work.

In addition, also advertising has a lot of potential, it's very heavily under
utilized, and it's pretty easy to predict. So if you build a great product, it
should be very cheap to bring it in front of many people.

------
seattle_spring
Oh man, planning my wedding was a lot of stress. The only thing I could think
of to make it even more stressful? Adding JIRA to the mix.

------
throwmeaway32
\- Google questionnaire and spreadsheet for food options. \- Laptop plus usb
cables/audio cables for peoples music collections instead of a DJ (gotta trust
you're friends taste though).

Never use unproven tech for a mission critical deliverable :)

------
kleer001
They're so amazingly complex the only thing I can think would help is an
experienced impartial wedding planner OR a dead simple wedding.

------
PaulHoule
see [http://www.weddingwoo.com/](http://www.weddingwoo.com/)

social media is a big part of the wedding experience today too. People will
criticize it in that it takes people out of the present, but it does let
people share and memorialize the experience.

